# Project Infinity... (Htpc with built in 8inch Touch Screen)



## pro-infinity (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome to project Infinity where shall i start well i wanted to build something different i wanted to build a Home Theater Pc (htpc) but not just a boring box but something different so with the car pc getting boring the idea came to me. Build a small form factor pc with a touch screen built in making this a great little Htpc. here are some pics still not finished yet hope you like and will comment.

Case when i bought it​











Hole cut out and screen temopory fitted​




















Front panel Design that was made in germany and sent here to the uk​










starting to fit the screen properly​




















Switches fitted and wired to illuminate also dvd drive in​










Still got alot of work to do ive brokend the thermometer so need to find another one to fit in the gap next to the dvd drive also got to remove and spray the dvd drive at the front to silver + i want a new motherboard and cpu n memory as whats in there now is rubbish. 

Keep watching there will be more pictures to come look forward to reading your coments


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey mate! Good to see you on the site  And welcome to Tpu!

I wish you would build one like that, for my computer.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 26, 2009)

such a nice mod, ruined by one thing - the disc drive being that horrible white. haha. Maybe consider making a stealth cover for it?

How does windows perform on a touchscreen, might I ask?


----------



## pro-infinity (Feb 26, 2009)

i knwo the dvd drive ruins it  but it is not yet finished like i said plenty more work to be done  so it will change i just need time lol could not decide weather to leave a gap there or not or just stick the drive in so i stuck it in n it runs my pics  lol never mind. windows runs ok actualy


----------



## steelkane (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice mod,,I'm sure if you went to all the trouble to get the screen in,, you''ll finish it up with a nice drive. maybe you could make a video of it in action,, that would be nice to see. welcome to TPU & hope to see more.


----------



## pro-infinity (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive been asked for a pic of the inside so here it is notthing special yet mainly due to cash but im saving hard  and still in the middle of this build so. also cd drive was chucked back in for the pic so its not in properly as it was out for the next idea i have to tidy the front up


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 28, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> i knwo the dvd drive ruins it  but it is not yet finished like i said plenty more work to be done  so it will change i just need time lol could not decide weather to leave a gap there or not or just stick the drive in so i stuck it in n it runs my pics  lol never mind. windows runs ok actualy



I wasnt saying it in a nasty way, just making a suggestion - rather than spraying the front perhaps making a stealth cover.

Nevermind, ill keep my suggestions to myself in the future.


----------



## pro-infinity (Feb 28, 2009)

lol no no im glad for your sugestion and im going to run this by you please tell me what you think. right ive had the dvd drive in bits today well not bits but the case off ect.. now im thinking of fixing this to the front of the cd drive and push the drive a little bit back into the case so the front of the lcd is flat against the case ive worked it all out and it can work so i was going to solder some wire to the board of the cd drive and link it to the bottom switch on the case so when you press that the drive comes out with the lcd attatched so its then invisable and cool what you think???






o and the lcd panel is 5.25 inches same as the cd drive lol


----------



## becandl (Mar 2, 2009)

That would be absolutly amazing!  Good luck!


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi ive been looking at my case and from the front it looks good but behind the screen it isnt as tidy as i want the plastic isnt smooth ect.. where i have cut out the hole for the screen so today i decided i need a dremel but when i looked at the price i thought  i cant afford one so i was a bit anoyed but went around town with the wife after work to get sum bits and bobs for the house when i walked past this 






not exactly got the name of a dremel but does the same sort of things and the price £17.69 which is at least £40 saving  also it came with 40 little tools, a hanger to hang it up on for the other bit it came with which allows you to not have to hold the chunky motor end bit and gives you a thinner extention to the tool so you can get to all the hard to get places easy  i dont think its bad for £17.69


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 5, 2009)

where did you get that rotary tool from?  I paid £15 for mine and its a crappy little draper in a box haha.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 5, 2009)

lol i got it from a place called boyes lol its alrite aswell ive been using it tonight  your profile says your from nottingham and here is your nearest stores


NOTTINGHAMSHIRE

Kirkby
15 Lowmoor Road
Kirkby in Ashfield
Nottingham
NG17 7BE Tel: 01623 750448  

Newark
Appleton Gate
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire
NG24 1JY
Tel: 01636 700972 

duno if there near you but thats were to pick one up


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 5, 2009)

Boyes is like 10 minutes away from me - is it decent quality like? If so, ill go and nab one tomorrow


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 5, 2009)

Well its just managed to cut all the holes out for my usb and sound that i want in the side of the case and its powerful enuf this is what you get with it

http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/site/froogle/sn/EINBSG135

but you can buy more toold for it anyway if you need them


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 7, 2009)

A little update on what im up to at the moment.

well ive started to make a back cover for the screen because im almos 100% sure if i dont protect this touch screen at the back im gona break it lol because the front cover is off n on every 2seconds at the moment also ive been filling the top of the front cover and just gona wait for that to dry then sand it down ready to get sprayed anyway here are the pics so far of what ive done tonight 











a bit of work still to be done on the front because behind the posh infinity front panel its looking a mess so now i have the rotary tool i have no excuse not to tidy it up


----------



## _jM (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice mod bro.. looks great!   Welcome to TPU !


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 9, 2009)

*In Need Of Help*

Rite well ive bought that lcd display for the temperatures ect to Stealth the drive anyway ive got it fitted but my only problem now is how do i get the wires to go out and back in when the cd drive opens and closes without them catching ect.. ive had a few ideas but i would like to see what everyone else comes up with here are the pics so far


























Thanks


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 9, 2009)

maybe run them in drinking straws down either side? Kinda ghetto but it would work if the wires are thick enough not to bend?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 10, 2009)

lol i kinda 4t of that but not with drinking strwas  like plastic pipes but still it dosnt really work :shadedshu the wires are going to catch all the time and its going to drive me mad so ive decided im going to make the lcd flip down with a push from the cd drive then flip back up when the cd tray goes back in


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice idea, I just read your thread so far this mod looks awesome! When I got half way down the thread I was like oh no hes geing to have broblems with the wires lol but flip-down is a better alternative either way, a nice simple spring machanism. Great job and Welcome To TPU!

I need to get back to my mod...:shadedshu


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok so ive now decided the flip down front is the way to go for the 5.25`` lcd so i got in from work today and got thinking how im going to make a hinge ect but then it came to me all i have to do is get out the dremel drill 2 holes in the side of the lcd frame n get 2 bits of plastic with holes in ect.. stick the plastic to the back of the infinity front cover and stick a bolt thru tighten that up and then the bit that sticks out after the bolt is fastend will go thru the side of the lcd frame and repeat that on the other side of the lcd and it will swing down  anyway hope you understand what im on about lol here are the pics.


























just got to sort the bit out to make it spring back up now and get the dremel on the cd tray so it can pass over the wires once there in the lcd.also i got to add a bit of plastic over the back of the lcd so it dosnt get damaged when the cd tray slams into it to knock it down 
hope you like this so far all comments appreciated
thanks


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 12, 2009)

i think your mods are brilliant so i have just bought the same case from ebuyer for my rig and i am going to build somthing similar to yours. i found a small 2.5" screen on ebay that will take up the 3.5" bay and the space below it where the buttons are.

i have been looking to build a small gaming machine and this case is perfect because you can use 2 full size graphics cards and an atx power supply and theres still enough space for a watercooling setup. 
keep up the good work

my rig

Q8200 @ 3.1ghz 453mhz x 7
DFI LANPARTY DK P45-T2RS matx crossfire
4 x 1Gb ocz reaper 1150mhz DDR2
Gainward HD 4850 Golden Sample Edition 512MB


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks  decent motherboard cpu and ram is needed next and yea water cooling is summut i want to have ago at glad you like my work still along way to go with this project before i can say its complete but its all good fun  the case is a good case to work with


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2009)

yum yum, nice mod. +1 for a UK chappy too. We need more people.. lol.

How much did you get that case for?

And i reckon you should turn the PSU around so the fan is facing upwards, might look better than a sheet of metal.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks great man, i really dig the silver front, if i could make a suggestion tho.

i think you should stealth that 5.25" with a peice of the same material as the front, then have that flip down. I think it would look very clean and sexi.

jus a suggestion, keep up the great work man!


----------



## crtecha (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats awesome!!  I was thinking about doing something similar.  I wanted to mount the LCD on the top and have it attached where it can fold down flat when its not in use


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 12, 2009)

Sc1mitar what do you mean stealth the drive?? i cant stealth the stealth lol ive already stealthed the cd drive with the lcd  lol if i put a cover over that then i cant see the lcd screen  lol im taking it that not many other people in england are into this then moonpig lol im new to this really i wouldnt normaly bother but im into it now i tried a car pc but its to cold to do now + i just got a new car so i gave in on that lol o moonpig the case was £29.35 but then obviously the front cover was from germany so that cost a little more than the case but just dont tell the wife what im spending


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha, ok my lips are sealed. 

As for UK-er, this forum is really limited there. We need to encourage more... lol.

I might get a case similar, but got other things to buy first..  ... no, wait


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 13, 2009)

my new case arrived today but unfortunately work calls so no modding till tuesday  mon the scots! XD


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice one glad your case got there  ebuyer is like 15 mins from my house but i still have to wait for them to deliver lol cos you cant just go and collect  lol owell. 

so ive done a little more only a little tho ive just started to ad the finishing touches to the back of the cover ive made to cover the back of the touch screen and starting to get it all to fit ect.. so here are the pics

















And this is the geek who is making this me


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 13, 2009)

how do those touch screens connect to the computer itself? Also, where did you get the screen from? Wouldnt mind one to sink flush with my desk for temps / voltages, etc.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 13, 2009)

the touch screen display just connects to the pc like anyother monitor the only difference is you also have a usb conection to put into your pc for the touch part. the screen was off ebay


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 13, 2009)

how much did it set you back?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 13, 2009)

£100 about year and a half to 2 years ago


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a good idea Kyle. A little monitor for the net and temps would be useful.

Tempting... 

Tempting means money


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Thats a good idea Kyle. A little monitor for the net and temps would be useful.
> 
> Tempting...
> 
> Tempting means money



ideas always equate to more money, sucks that stuff is so expensive here compared to the states.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 13, 2009)

yea, it's really poor. That's why im not a B-Grade shopper... lol.

Are you doing water cooling on this mod, infinity?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i want to do water cooling but i need better motherboard cpu n memory before i bother lol no point in water cooling an old intel 1ghz cpu lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2009)

haha, true. You never know though, it could be an amazing chip....


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

ive just done the most stupid thing and something im going to be kicking myself for for till the end of next week  i went to test out the touch screen now that the back cover is on i wanted to see that it still worked perfect ect... and now i did that and that was fine then i thought right im going to av a good look at what it is like on with the temperature lcd on aswell so i went to connect the little lcd for the temperature and i thought right yellow one is connected to 12v  red to 5v so i go and plug that in and turn it on then i look notthing then i look at the conector on the power supply then  the dam thing has smoke coming out of it so i shouted my head of in anger switched it off at the wall and now im near to  because i cant believe it i waited for a week for this thing to come from hongkong n i go and break it in a moment of stupidity  so now i wired it on the right way to see what would happen and obviously notthing  well no back light just the temp and a few different symbols light up i checked to see what mistake i made and stupid me was rushingto much i plugged the yellow in to the 5v and the red in to the 12v  im so


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

that blows dude, im sorry, i know that kinda frustration!


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

lol yea  owell i just orderd a new one off ebay more expense lol


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

atleast it wasnt the touch screen otherwise project infinity would have been no more lol i was almost close to giving up then and sticking infinity on ebay to get rid haha but ive chilled out a little now lol


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

yah man im glad you stuck with it, I almost junked my project when, after 5 weeks of planning, cutting steel, and painting my new PSU didnt fit in my mod. I was angry lol, thats how i can feel your pain..


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

o now i would have gone mad then lol after weeks of cutting n things i think i would have kicked it one and not gone near it for a while haha. well the front is almost done now so when my new lcd temp comes ill be able to just stick that in and im not going to even pull any wires out lol to make sure i cant make that stupid mistake again then click the front cover on the front and never take it off again  lol


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

haha yah just dont rush seems like thats what happened last time


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i wont rush again lol i was just excited to see what it was going to look like lol at least i have all the temperature sensors for spare haha


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

yah i know its always excitement that makes you rush but yah there ya go think about the positive things!


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep well you learn from your mistakes i surpose. ive got plenty of other things i can do with infinity untill the lcd comes anyway so ill keep busy and the week should fly by lol then i can chuck the broken one away and pretend it never happend lol. so how did you go about sorting the problem with your power supply not fitting??


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

thata good make sure to keep us updates as to what you are doing

i took 2 months off from the project...still havnt done anything about it lol, i hope to get back into it this weekend or next...my old PSU still fits but i don't think it can power the new hardware i bought for it :/


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 14, 2009)

bummer well get back into it once you put the work in and start to see it all working out you will be happy and 4get all the things that went wrong


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

yah i guess...thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 15, 2009)

i have that exact same lcd in working order only problem is the temp sensors are broken so its no use to me. Il send it to you if u want?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 15, 2009)

lol could have told me that yesterday before i orderd a new one lol  haha u can have the sensors tho if you want them posted??? Thanks for the offer tho


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a little pic that i found that i made in work a few weeks back of how i wanted Infinity to look when she is done the round bits with blue,green were going to be lights and the bottom one was going to be red but i could not find a red pen lol then the top 3 were going to be fans. would like to know if people on here think its a stupid idea and looks daft or if it looks good


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2009)

haha, nice drawing.

May i ask why 27c?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i really really dont know why its 27c lol haha i drew it at work so maybe the number was a number i had just written on something else for some reason lol


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 19, 2009)

i think ive found another lcd that will fit your case google "Kama Thermo Mini Black"


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks but ive decided im going to turn that into usb ect.. now seems ive got the 5.25 lcd


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> Here is a little pic that i found that i made in work a few weeks back of how i wanted Infinity to look when she is done the round bits with blue,green were going to be lights and the bottom one was going to be red but i could not find a red pen lol then the top 3 were going to be fans. would like to know if people on here think its a stupid idea and looks daft or if it looks good



well it looks pretty sick but i think personally it would look vetter with a fan in the middle on each side and 2 lights on both sides of the fans like this:


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 19, 2009)

yea your right that would look alot better  thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

NP thats what we are here for...wait was that sarcastic? lol


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

wow! that looks very nice indeed!

Where did you get that LCD temperature panel thingy from again?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

ebay lol this is my second one i broke the first haha came from hong kong but bought of ebay


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> ebay lol this is my second one i broke the first haha came from hong kong but bought of ebay



and the second? Price?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

came to £12 with delivery but item was £5.99 and shipping was £5.99


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

*nevermind*

Found one from hong kong for the price you said. Going to buy one like, ill just have to wait a week delivery wise.

How does it connect to your motherboard? ALSO (lol, bet your fed up of my questions haha) does it only display temperatures? I want one to display uptime and so on.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

lol no its ok i dont mind ur questions. well you have a molex for your power then you have 3 temperature sensors one for cpu, one for vga and one for hard drive. you have a fan speed controler for a 3 pin fan and the lcd also displays time and date also has an indicator for when your hard drive is reading/ writting


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just a quick note - theres one on scan thats silver, looks very similar - I know its too late now but I thought it would blend in better with your front like:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Aqua...VFD-and-Blue-LCD-Controller-(front-Panel-ONLY)


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 21, 2009)

i like it black


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

lol i can always spray it anyway


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

Infinity, i've decided on this case. Just want to know something: How much room is there for the CPU heatsink?

Looking good though matey.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

8.5 cm or 85mm before you hit a metal cross bar  pic coming in one sec


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Mar 21, 2009)

nice, thanks alot.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 21, 2009)

im gona go for water coolong when i get sum decent hardware in there


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 22, 2009)

probibly the biggest heatsink you can fit without modding is a zalman 7700. but with a little trimming you could get a thermalright xp-90 or a arctic cooling freezer 775 like i have


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone got any tips on how best to go about filling in the Infinity HTPC engraved text on the front panel as i want to make it black as it dosnt stand out at all at the moment and you can hardly see it on some pics and its anoying as i was going to get it already done but i was tight and thought id save the cash lol. i dont know if i should use a thin brush or cover and spray  whats going to work best?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet mod man. Truelly awesome. Love what you did with the DVD drive cover!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Sweet mod man. Truelly awesome. Love what you did with the DVD drive cover!


+1!

brilliant idea for the DVD cover


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

ohhh the praise of MK!!! You must be doin something right! 

he is so right i just hope is actually works out for yah


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 28, 2009)

Out of pure interest and not that i will be selling this project but say you saw it for sale on ebay how much do you think someone would pay for it i just want to know wat people think and i repeat it isnt eva getting sold


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 29, 2009)

umm well it depends on the specs...or are you talking about just the case?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

hmm lets say just the case seems the spec is kinda poo lol


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

well i'm assuming the screen is included with the purchase of the case? if so then i'd pay $250-$300 for that case


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

ok thanks yea screen included


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

is there a possibility of you making a second one? i'd be interested in bidding on it


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well i'm assuming the screen is included with the purchase of the case? if so then i'd pay $250-$300 for that case



the front panel alone should cost that. This was a well made project and the builder probably has several thousand dollars in time/materials involved.

I went through this many times in the last few years and unless he has a cheap workforce and can mass produce it (in the 1000s of units) it would be impossible to sell them at a profit.

Job well done and thanks for the inspiration


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

no shit ok well I'm sorry infinity, apparently I was wrong!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2009)

lol, ur not wrong.. and im sure he is sitting there going "Sweet, someone likes my case enough to buy it"

But send him a PM and ask how much he really wants for it...


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think he is selling this one:


pro-infinity said:


> Out of pure interest and not that i will be selling this project but say you saw it for sale on ebay how much do you think someone would pay for it i just want to know wat people think *and i repeat it isnt eva getting sold*



but I would definitely be interested in buying a duplicate


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

lol so much interest  rite well here is wat has been spent so far

case bought new = £30
Screen bought about 2years ish ago = £100
and front panel cost bout £45 

so £175 so far


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

thats not to mention your time...the most valuble thing

but how much is that in $?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

yahoo curency converter says 248.92 us dollars


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

Time = alot but if i was to be honest i kept changing my mind on alot of things so if i had a set plan of how it was going to be then it prob would take me a couple of hours to knock up another case like it without the dvd mod lol cos that is a pain haha


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

well I'm sure you could find someone to pay like $500 + for that


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

Duno if people would pay that you can prob buy a decent case for that lol mine is self built lol but then everyone can buy one where as mine is one of a kind


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

here is what just over $500 could get you in the uk on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zalman-HD160X...14&_trkparms=72:1690|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

TBH if that and your case were sitting next to eachother on a shelf for the same price I would pick yours in a heartbeat


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

i like you


----------



## Attix (Mar 30, 2009)

Very, very nice dude. Any notable specifications? What is the maximum resolution on the monitor? How big is the Hard Drive? Oh yeah, very nice design too. Try to gloss the drive at the top to make it match the case. Very old school by the way (old school is good) seeing how it has the all-in-one design with the PC and monitor being in the same exact thing. Good job, and good luck.


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

here is the spec for the screen i got:

8" Active Matrix TFT Panel 
640x480 to1024x768 XGA(Native 800x600) 
VGA jack for connect to PC/Laptop directly 
RCA Video Input and Audio Input 
Touch Screen USB Interface(Stylus Included) 
NTSC/PAL Compaitable 
Built-In Speaker 
Wide View Angle U/D 45/60 L/R 70 Degree 
English OSD Menu 
Can use on DVD/VCD/GPS/PS2/Rear View Camera 
High Resolution 1440000Pixels 
Contrast:250:1 
Brightness:400:1 
Power Comsumption:8W 
Power Input :12V DC 
Dimensions:207x164x30mm 


The spec of the pc is not good lol but will be better when i get cash 

intel 815 board 
1Ghz cpu
512mb Ram 
80Gb Hdrive


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> i like you



i like you and your case haha I could definately see that being a sick media centre PC


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

it could be really good but i dnt have much cash  lol Going on holz in 2 weeks so gota av cash for that so duno what i will do with infinity this month  never mind


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

you should check out cdawall's for sale thread he has some cheap stuff like processors for $15 and so on...but wait until after holz because thats more inportant that you have fun


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea gota give the wife some time  i have plenty of little bits i need to tidy up on the case anyway like the top needs sum perspex cutting and also i want to make 2 perspex panels for the sides of the cd drive and spray that black so you dont see loads of screws ect...


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

yah i know what ya mean with the touch-ups i cant stop seing things that could use improvements here and there


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2009)

> here is what just over $500 could get you in the uk on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zalman-HD160XT...1|240:1318



MY GOD THAT THINGS UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

but ur case is sweeeet man


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol i 4t you were saying mine is ugly then i was gona say you dnt av to be so harsh haha thanks for the complement on the case lol. yea i always see things and think thats not good enuf i cant take a pic of that and put it on here i must sort it haha. im having probs with cutting this perspex at the moment i have got half way thru with the dremel but its thick stuff the bit i got and i cant get thru the rest lol so i have like the shape cut but not right thru if you get me so i dont know how to go about cutting it how does everyone else cut it. its 10mm thick


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2009)

ive never cut any that thik but the problem i find even on the slowest speed itl cut the hole but then dry an reseal it slightly an the only way i can think of is to just keep going over an over it, tidious but eventually does the job


----------



## a_ump (Mar 30, 2009)

dam dude, that's pretty creative and an awesome project. wonder how playing a game with a touch screen would be , keep it up man i wanna see what the final product is


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2009)

personally id pay for it but i have a rather heat intensive card so whats cooling like in that thing?


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

hmm well heat isnt really a problem at the moment as im running some old hardware in there haha but there is a guy on here think he is called geofrancis or something very similar on here and he has the same case and some better hardware and he had a little prob with heat but i think hes sorted it now ill try and find his thread for you to check out


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88603 check it out


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

yah well you could just put an airplane jet engine on top of it....

well maybe just a 250mm fan would do it lol but they are huge and could definitely get some air moving


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

not good for a htpc tho as noise :s


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

this is how i want her to look at the end altho ill prob change the position of the lights and fans so i have a fan at both sides and one on top and then the lights in the other spots


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> not good for a htpc tho as noise :s



good point but how bout 4 of these on top...very quiet and IMO would look pretty sick if you have room



pro-infinity said:


> this is how i want her to look at the end altho ill prob change the position of the lights and fans so i have a fan at both sides and one on top and then the lights in the other spots



*cough* my idea lol jk


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

lol well my idea but you changed the fans round for me  haha


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

haha im such an idiot i said 4 of "these" then forgot to paste the link lol I was talking about these: http://www.acousticpc.com/thermaltake_turbo_fan_140mm_quiet_computer_fan.html

but for all your fans you should check out www.acousticpc.com


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 30, 2009)

nice they wud look nice at the top actually i have plans for making a perspex cover all round the case but not see thru more like a dark tint perspex but all in one piece so there is no gaps with some sort of mod at the top or sides


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 31, 2009)

This case looks great. Would love to see this case when it's done. Love the touchscreen.


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a disaster today  ive tried to infill the text on the front panel but the paint has somehow got past the masking tape  and gone all yuk all on the front panel  but i have fixed it with alot of hard work and the use of cotton buds lol check out the pics still got to finish the infinity text but the rest of the text is done i think it makes a good difference now the text stands out


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 1, 2009)

nice


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks really like what you have done with your psu and dvd drive on your rig


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks its getting there slowly still looking for a decent automated fan controller.
i used to use the one you have to regulate the water temp on an old rig it switched the fan on when the water hit 60c. im trying to find something 3.5" tho so it wont fit


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2009)

haha, nice save on the front text there , i'd like to see a 22in screen on it, mini HTPC system in one . keep it up man


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 1, 2009)

lol i did wonder how it would look if the full front was a screen dont know if it would look good or naf lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

yum yum. I like!

My mATX keeps falling down the priority list, haha.

Good work matey. Looks nice.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good nice job rescuing the front text 

you are right it looks much better when you can read it


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks im going to finish off the infinity text tonight as thats the only bit of text i didnt get round to doing lastnight lol even tho ud think i wuda done that first really haha im odd


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 3, 2009)

Its lookin good.

Keep up the good ideas for me to steal lol


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 3, 2009)

oi no stealing


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 4, 2009)

geo has planty of his own ideas 

so whats next on the list?


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 4, 2009)

next ive got to sort the sides of the front out as the silver is messed up as ive cut holes out for usb n earphones ect.. so gota finish that off. also need to cut some plastic and spray that for the the top just behind the front panel and this ive been thinking of putting this bluetooth adapter here to tidy this gap up as i dont need the gap now as it was for a temperature lcd but i broke that by accident then bought the 5.25 one to hide the dvd drive so this would show there is bluetooth inside and fix my problem of the big gap lol












when it is in it will be tight with no gaps 

what you think tacky or ok?


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

that is a sweet cutie little rig mate.. errr, i envy such talent..


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 4, 2009)

Its not as hard as it looks honest i think most people on here could do this and prob better


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> Its not as hard as it looks honest i think most people on here could do this and prob better



Ive been doing it for many years and yours is a lot nicer than mine, Great Job


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 7, 2009)

Now all you need is some good hardware in there.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> Now all you need is some good hardware in there.



agreed and the bluetooth thing was innovative and a very good idea to solve what otherwise would have been a problem, nice job...again...hah


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2009)

just one thing mate the pics of the front bezel dont show the bluetooth adapter on your site man, dnt no if you wanted that just givin you a heads up in case you didnt notice


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

you have a site??


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 8, 2009)

Dosnt matter bout the bluetooth thing lol cos whoever bought it would have the lcd temp as i would make the wires wernt going to come out on theres like mine did lol yea i got a site lol not a very good one but yea its  http://www.freewebs.com/pro-infinity/


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

thats a nice site, not bad at all, and thats pretty cheap for that case!...


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello all im back off my holz and just started on a couple of little changes to the case notthing major just painted all the silver caps for the bit that holds the perspex in the side of the case didnt want them to stay silver as a few people are gettng this case now so wanted it to be different lol also changed the front sides to black with a silver front heres there pics


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 19, 2009)

i like the paint job, from what i can see, i like the fact it aint supper shiny like a mirror like most paint jobs you see, their good mind youd , but i like the fact you went for a matt finish ish


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks they look good on the case now all the side just looks black. still need another coat on the sides tho but once that is done it should look how i wanted it


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

looking good but how do you get the paint not too scratch?


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

you mean how am i going to make it not scratch without making it shine?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

that it yea haha


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

i duno lol haha


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha well good luck mate


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

mabye some sort of laccer? it'l make it slightly shiny but not like a mirror i used when re-spraying my drumkit and it added a slight shine and stopped it scratching but not too much of a shine


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 20, 2009)

can u play on that screen ? lol


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

lol you could play on the screen seems its like a normal pc screen but only 8inch lol so dont think ud wana


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 20, 2009)

it needs to have a little shine anyway to match the rest of the case


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 20, 2009)

aye true but not something you could use to replace your bathroom mirror haha


----------



## pro-infinity (May 12, 2009)

well ive had a little break from infinity but now im back spent the night wiring the buttons up and putting the side usb and sound in also wiring the switches in so the front panel is complete now other than finding something to cover the little rectangle hole heres the pics:


----------



## pro-infinity (May 13, 2009)

little video off infinity here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWPXLDgvKug


----------



## ownage (May 13, 2009)

Hot damn, that looks nice.
Such a rig would be awesome for lanparty's. 
Do you think playing games on that screen would be acceptable?


----------



## pro-infinity (May 14, 2009)

the fan controler lcd has text on it but you cant see in the pic sorry

the touch screen was off altho that is abit obviouse haha


----------



## pro-infinity (Nov 16, 2009)

just to remind people Project infinity is still knocking about just not done anything with it for the last few months and not logged in to here in a while either  but as it is winter and the wife wont want to be out somewhere everyday as she dosnt like the cold i might have time to get on with infinity, have a few ideas knocking around in my head but we will have to see how it goes


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

I just stopped by to say hello (and thanks) When I saw this log it convinced me to did my Qpack out of the closet and do mine..

I wish you were here to help me finish up mine (needs to be done by tonight)


----------



## pro-infinity (Nov 16, 2009)

nice one glad you started doing yours just thinking if they say the pics have to be submited by 11:59pm does that mean american time or english time lol cos if you work it right you could change your location and gain time haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

I like it, like it alot. I take that back I LOVE it. First time I stumbled acrossed your project log. I must know though, curious mind, how much more wattage does the touchscreen pull when it's on?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 16, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> nice one glad you started doing yours just thinking if they say the pics have to be submited by 11:59pm does that mean american time or english time lol cos if you work it right you could change your location and gain time haha



its PST (pacific standard time) or I would be on a plane to Hawaii right now...


----------



## pro-infinity (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol owell u beta stop looking on this site and get cracking then lol  the screen at the moment still runs seperate i want to stick it to the power supply but im to scared that its going to blow up on me lol. the project was on here more at the start of the year but i havent done anything for a while so it soon got shifted down to the bottom and then to the next page ect.. glad you like it


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 16, 2009)

pro-infinity said:


> just to remind people Project infinity is still knocking about just not done anything with it for the last few months and not logged in to here in a while either  but as it is winter and the wife wont want to be out somewhere everyday as she dosnt like the cold i might have time to get on with infinity, have a few ideas knocking around in my head but we will have to see how it goes



you need more power!


----------

